# -lepurfilsdelasagesse- Il existe, je l'ai rencontré !



## Dendrimere (28 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé où tu te recueilles ! Tu domines Paris ! j'avais jamais fait attention


----------



## Warflo (28 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas le vrai il manque l'ananas (epileptique  )


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2005)

L'ananas enfin 



Heu, va y'avoir un match sm/lepurfils ?


----------



## danar (28 Novembre 2005)

est-ce le même ?http://www.moyenageenlumiere.com/admin/imagefiles/grande/imgverdu0093.jpg


----------



## Stargazer (28 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> L'ananas enfin
> 
> 
> 
> Heu, va y'avoir un match sm/lepurfils ?




Y a des réducteurs de tête dans l'assistance ..?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé où tu te recueilles ! Tu domines Paris ! j'avais jamais fait attention




GGGGOOOOOOOOODDDDD BBBBOOOOOOYYYYY  comment ça il est du 9-3 ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé où tu te recueilles ! Tu domines Paris ! j'avais jamais fait attention



C'est SAINT-DENIS, non ?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est SAINT-DENIS, non ?



c'est mal de casser ma vanne


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

A ma décharge, nos réponses se sont croisées au dixième de seconde prêt....


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> A ma décharge, nos réponses se sont croisées au dixième de seconde prêt....




doute :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est SAINT-DENIS, non ?




Non ,c'est Sonny qui est passé par là !  
Et puis c'est pas à StDenis ! C'est sur une colline à Paris !


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y a des réducteurs de tête dans l'assistance ..?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Heu, va y'avoir un match sm/lepurfils ?



J'attends surtout la finale des Jeux de L'Humour (et du hasard) avec Pascal77...


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il y a un air de ressemblance !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2005)

*Me voici également entouré d'anges*
abreuvant de ma bienveillance la foule parisienne sur un mur de Notre Dame de Paris.

Cette fois, le sculpteur eût la bienveillance de penser à mon ananas clignotant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Pinaise, les mecs...... 

mais *Arretez la CAME !...*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*Macgéens, Macgéennes, camarades*
Si vous aussi vous pensez que lepurfilsdelasagesse est bon, qu'il éclaire votre chemin, qu'il vous fait rire.
Si vous aussi vous pensez que dans le cochon tout est bon.
Si vous aussi vous pensez que le Picon est la boisson des Dieux.

Arborez une tranche de saucisson dans votre signature.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Macgéens, Macgéennes, camarades*
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que lepurfilsdelasagesse est bon, qu'il éclaire votre chemin, qu'il vous fait rire.
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que dans le cochon tout est bon.
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que le Picon est la boisson des Dieux.
> ...


:afraid: ....  Le purfilsdelasagesse devient vieux ... ll perd la tête ... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Macgéens, Macgéennes, camarades* Arborez une tranche de saucisson dans votre signature.


Si on met une saucisse c'est bon...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Arborez une tranche de saucisson dans votre signature.



Doux Jésus !  La nostalgie du Cercle lui fait dire n'importe quoi... :mouais: 
A défaut de trouver un saucisson arboré je vais de ce pas m'immoler par le windows.

:affraid: :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Doux *Jésus* !  La nostalgie du Cercle lui fait dire n'importe quoi... :mouais:
> A défaut de trouver un saucisson arboré je vais de ce pas m'immoler par le windows.
> 
> :affraid: :casse:




Si tu lui mets une tranche de jésus il sera aux anges, voire même au paradis !


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

j'ai déjà mis un avatar clignotant pour te faire plaisir, tu m'as converti au Picon, ça devrait aller !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2005)

Converti au picon ... Tu l'étais pas avant ton épiphanie purfilesque ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

non, je n'avais pas encore bu le sang du Christ !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien tu seras donc sauver le jour du jugement !


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est le propre des (apprentis) gourous que de tester leur pouvoir..



T'as passé un deal avec la confédération des charcutiers Dan ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien tu seras donc sauver le jour du jugement !


Et encore...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est le propre des (apprentis) gourous que de tester leur pouvoir..
> 
> 
> 
> T'as passé un deal avec la confédération des charcutiers Dan ?



Il EST la confédération des charcutiers ! 
L'alpha et l'omega de la cochonaille !
Le Yin et le Yang du saucisson !

AMEN ...


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Me voici également entouré d'anges*
> abreuvant de ma bienveillance la foule parisienne sur un mur de Notre Dame de Paris.
> 
> Cette fois, le sculpteur eût la bienveillance de penser à mon ananas clignotant.


  



> Vous devriez donner des points à d'autres avant d'en donner à Saint Denis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà mis un avatar clignotant pour te faire plaisir, tu m'as converti au Picon, ça devrait aller !




*Je t'appellerai désormais*
fidèle et admirable.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il EST la confédération des charcutiers !
> L'alpha et l'omega de la cochonaille !
> Le Yin et le Yang du saucisson !
> 
> AMEN ...




*Je t'appellerai désormais*
fidèle et honorable, gardien de mes fidèles.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: ....  Le purfilsdelasagesse devient vieux ... ll perd la tête ... :love:


Je répète ... Lepurfisdelasagesse n'a plus sa tête ...    :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je répète ... Lepurfisdelasagesse n'a plus sa tête ...    :love: :love:



Mon petit jo, il serait bon que tu prêtes plus d'attention à ce que tu postes ... Celui ci pourrait laisser supposer, il y à des âmes simples qui nous lisent, qu'il aurait pu l'avoir naguère, sa tête, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit jo, il serait bon que tu prêtes plus d'attention à ce que tu postes ... Celui ci pourrait laisser supposer, il y à des âmes simples qui nous lisent, qu'il aurait pu l'avoir naguère, sa tête, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas



Mouarf ! :love:   
Merci Didier93 j'avais pas compris !!! (*)

 

(*) authentique


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit jo, il serait bon que tu prêtes plus d'attention à ce que tu postes ... Celui ci pourrait laisser supposer, il y à des âmes simples qui nous lisent, qu'il aurait pu l'avoir naguère, sa tête, ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Macgéens, Macgéennes, camarades*
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que lepurfilsdelasagesse est bon, qu'il éclaire votre chemin, qu'il vous fait rire.
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que dans le cochon tout est bon.
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que le Picon est la boisson des Dieux.
> ...




apres le clignotement, voila ta derniere lubie....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je t'appellerai désormais*
> fidèle et honorable, gardien de mes fidèles.



Ton troupeau sera en sécurité avec moi et toujours sur la bonne voie !


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour l'instant, personne ne l'a fait


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, personne ne l'a fait


Si MOI !

J'avais demandé si avec une saucisse c'était bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Si MOI !
> 
> J'avais demandé si avec une saucisse c'était bon...



Euuuuh ... J'peux avoir l'adresse de ton charcutier ? :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ton troupeau sera en sécurité avec moi et toujours sur la bonne voie !


Si vous êtes tous deux sur la bonne voie pourquoi Le purfilsdelasagesse met-il son clignotant? ... 

ok je sors  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Macgéens, Macgéennes, camarades*
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que lepurfilsdelasagesse est bon, qu'il éclaire votre chemin, qu'il vous fait rire.
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que dans le cochon tout est bon.
> Si vous aussi vous pensez que le Picon est la boisson des Dieux.
> ...



Moi, je pense surtout que lepurfilsdelasagesse est une invention du lobby des fabricants de saucisson qui font ça pour se faire de la pub et qui s'y mettent à plusieurs pour poster sur MacGé.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je pense surtout que lepurfilsdelasagesse est une invention du lobby des fabricants de saucisson qui font ça pour se faire de la pub et qui s'y mettent à plusieurs pour poster sur MacGé.



Ah ! tu es d'accord avec moi pour dire que SI c'est un être humain, c'en est plusieurs !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> SI c'est un être humain



En voilà, une hypothèse absurde !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

*Vous vous moquez de moi*
pourtant je ne suis qu'amour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous vous moquez de moi*
> pourtant je ne suis qu'amour.



C'est vrai : tu/vous m'as/m'avez boulé vert deux fois.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : tu/vous m'as/m'avez boulé vert deux fois.



*À l'avenir il serait bienvenu*
d'ajouter Votre Altesse à la fin de tes messages lorsque tu t'adresses à moi.


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous vous moquez de moi*
> pourtant je ne suis qu'amour.


Qui se moque ? 

Mais tu sais bien que je t'aime mon gourou ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que je t'aime mon gourou ! :love:




*Saucisson*
 --> signature.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> pourtant je ne suis qu'amour.



... et briété...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Saucisson*
> --> signature.




Oui écoute ton gourou ma poule !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui écoute ton gourou ma poule !





*C'est valable*
 pour toi aussi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Ah non le gardien des fidèles n'en a point besoin ! 

Et ça risque de défaire ma mise en page à défaut de ma mise en pli !


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non le gardien des fidèles n'en a point besoin !
> 
> Et ça risque de défaire ma mise en page à défaut de ma mise en pli !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Raaaaah tatouille tu me fais rigoler ... ou pas ...


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaah tatouille tu me fais rigoler ... ou pas ...



j'ai une réputation


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Décembre 2005)

Votre Altesse, puissez-vous m'honorifier du titre de photographe officiel du royaume de la cochonaille, étant à l'initiative de Votre portrait ? jen saurais me montrer digne ! Longue vie à notre Sir et à sa descendance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

*Mais vous avez pas fini*
ce sirer les pompes du cire ?


----------



## Freelancer (3 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Votre Altesse, puissez-vous m'honorifier du titre de photographe officiel du royaume de la cochonaille, étant à l'initiative de Votre portrait ? jen saurais me montrer digne ! Longue vie à notre Sir et à sa descendance !



c'est à force que qu'on lui fasse de la lèche que le purfils a la rondelle qui clignote?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Comme chacun sait j'ai 33 ans*
l'âge auquel un illustre prédécesseur est mort sur une croix.

Je n'aimerai tout de même pas mourir sans n'avoir prononcé la moindre parabole ni eu le moindre disciple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À l'avenir il serait bienvenu*
> d'ajouter Votre Altesse à la fin de tes messages lorsque tu t'adresses à moi.



Hem. "Votre Altesse" n'aurait pas chopé la grosse tête par hasard ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je n'aimerai tout de même pas mourir sans n'avoir prononcé la moindre parabole ni eu le moindre disciple.
> *


*


Comme c'est beau l'amour .....*


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hem. "Votre Altesse" n'aurait pas chopé la grosse tête par hasard ?



C'est plus que chopé là...:love: 
Il a du vraiment perdre la tête...:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comme chacun sait j'ai 33 ans*
> l'âge auquel un illustre prédécesseur est mort sur une croix.
> 
> Je n'aimerai tout de même pas mourir sans n'avoir prononcé la moindre parabole ni eu le moindre disciple.



Qu'on le crucifie séance tenante ! Puis on l'emballe dans un Saint-Suaire en boyaux de porc ! Et le premier qui propose de le cloner, il se prend un coup de bec, compris ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*J'ai trouvé !*
La Mouette et iDuck sont Heckel et Jeckel


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on le crucifie séance tenante ! Puis on l'emballe dans un Saint-Suaire en boyaux de porc ! Et le premier qui propose de le cloner, il se prend un coup de bec, compris ?


J'ai d'excellents clous en acier inoxidable imbibés d'une substance anesthesiante .... même pas mal ... et pas chers
Je propose pour amortir les bruits des coups de marteau deux rondelles de soucisson sous la tête des clous

:love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d'excellents clous en acier inoxidable imbibés d'une substance anesthesiante .... même pas mal ... et pas chers
> Je propose pour amortir les bruits des coups de marteau deux rondelles de soucisson sous la tête des clous
> 
> :love: :love:



Pas besoin de substance anesthésiante. Son Altesse est insensible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d'excellents clous en acier inoxidable imbibés d'une substance anesthesiante .... même pas mal ...



Parce que tu crois vraiment qu'un gus qui tient sa tête à deux mains au niveau du nombril peut encore avoir mal quelque part ? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois vraiment qu'un gus qui tient sa tête à deux mains au niveau du nombril peut encore avoir mal quelque part ? :mouais:



Ah ! Toi aussi, tu pense que Lepurfils est insensible !


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai trouvé !*
> La Mouette et iDuck sont Heckel et Jeckel



Excellent !!! mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !!! mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas...



Moi je dis: faut voir :



> Heckel et Jeckel    Refrain : Heckle et Jeckle Sont deux drôles d'oiseaux Deux joyeux corbeaux Heckle et Jeckle Font les 400 coups Un p'tit peu partout Ils parcourent le monde, en chantant à tue-tête Écartez-vous d' leur chemin, rien ne les arrête Heckle et Jeckle Sont deux garnements Très séduisants Ils se livrent à toutes les pitreries Donnent libre cours à toutes leurs fantaisies Ils restent les amis des enfants Ce sont d'aimables farceurs Écoutez leurs rires moqueurs Refrain Yeah ! *** Break Musical *** Ils parcourent le monde, en chantant à tue-tête Écartez-vous d' leur chemin, rien ne les arrête Heckle et Jeckle Sont deux garnements Tous deux très séduisants Car ces chenapans Nous donnent du bon temps (voix de corbeau) : Encore une petite fois *** Break Musical *** Ils parcourent le monde, en chantant à tue-tête Écartez-vous d' leur chemin, rien ne les arrête Heckle et Jeckle Sont deux garnements Tous deux très séduisants Car ces chenapans Nous donnent du bon temps


----------



## quetzalk (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comme chacun sait j'ai 33 ans*
> l'âge auquel un illustre prédécesseur est mort sur une croix.
> 
> Je n'aimerai tout de même pas mourir sans n'avoir prononcé la moindre parabole ni eu le moindre disciple.



Moi aussi je suis passé par là tu sais et l'année de mes 33 ans, il ne m'est strictement RIEN arrivé de notable.
Mais bon tes paroles m'ont ému, je fais un geste.
Et j'invite toutes les macgéennes, tous les macgéens, à suivre saucisse à la main la voie que nous indique Purfils, haché fin ou haché gros mais que Son Saucisson nous montre le chemin.


----------



## lumai (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comme chacun sait j'ai 33 ans*
> l'âge auquel un illustre prédécesseur est mort sur une croix.



Fais gaffe, ça n'a qu'un temps, ça !


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois vraiment qu'un gus qui tient sa tête à deux mains au niveau du nombril peut encore avoir mal quelque part ? :mouais:


Non au contraire! .... la tête à ce niveau c'est pour autre chose bien sûr ....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et j'invite toutes les macgéennes, tous les macgéens, à suivre saucisse à la main la voie que nous indique Purfils, haché fin ou haché gros mais que Son Saucisson nous montre le chemin.




*Ah mon ami, puisse-tu*
recevoir ton poids en bière et en charcuterie






:rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah mon ami, puisse-tu*
> recevoir ton poids en bière et en charcuterie
> :rose:




Monseigneur, j'ai pensé à vous, j'ai mangé de la Sainte Saucisse sèche de Toulouse, production locale, délicieux !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

* Béni soit *
le surplus pondéral engendré


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non au contraire! .... la tête à ce niveau c'est pour autre chose bien sûr ....



   

un appel de Monica: elle se plaint de concurrence déloyale  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*-lepurfilsdelasagesse- prit le saucisson*
le trancha et le tendit à ses disciples en disant :

"Prenez et mangez-en tous, ceci est mon porc livré pour vous, le porc de l'alliance nouvelle et éternelle, vous ferez cela en mémoire de moi".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *-lepurfilsdelasagesse- prit le saucisson*
> le trancha et le tendit à ses disciples en disant :
> 
> "Prenez et mangez-en tous, ceci est mon porc livré pour vous, le porc de l'alliance nouvelle et éternelle, vous ferez cela en mémoire de moi".



plutôt "fumé" le porc en question :mouais:


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2005)

Tu m'donnes l'adresse de ton charcutier ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un appel de Monica: elle se plaint de concurrence déloyale  :mouais:


Comprendrait-on enfin pourquoi Le.. sagesse aime tant le saucisson?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Comprendrait-on enfin pourquoi Le.. sagesse aime tant le saucisson?




*Non mes agneaux*
cela n'a rien à voir avec le bâton de berger


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

Suivons les conseils de LPFDLS

Tout est bon dans le cochon !
--------------------------------
À choisir claire et légèrement rosée, la viande de porc offre des plaisirs gustatifs délicats et subtils. Et comme le cochon se mange de la tête aux pieds, les choix sont variés.

Côtes
Premières ou secondes, les côtes de porc sont prises dans le carré, le filet ou l'échine. Le feu ne doit pas être trop vif pour les cuire à la poêle comme au grill ... vous les recouvrirez en fin de cuisson.

Epaule
Une des quatre parties principales du porc, l'échine se consomme en rôti ou en escalopes. Si elle est un peu grasse, sa chair est moelleuse et savoureuse.

Filet
Désossé, ce morceau fournit d'excellents rôtis à cuire en cocotte. Il contient le filet mignon, partie noble du porc, qui peut être cuisiné entier ou découpé en noisettes.

Jambon
Il correspond à la partie postérieure de l?animal. À l'image du jambon blanc, il peut être désossé et cuit avec ou sans la couenne ou bien préparé et mis à sécher comme le jambon cru de Bayonne ou de Parme. Frais, vous pouvez le cuire comme un gigot arrosé de cidre par exemple.

Palette
Idéale pour les potées, les petits salés aux lentilles ou les choucroutes, la palette exhale de douces saveurs lorsqu'elle est cuisinée avec ses os. Vous la consommerez fraîche ou salée, auquel cas il vous faudra la plonger plusieurs heures dans de l'eau froide avant la cuisson.

Pieds
Comme les oreilles ou la queue, les pieds de cochons sont des morceaux cartilagineux délectables. Pour retrouver les plaisirs de la cuisine d'antan, vous pourrez les déguster nature ou panés.

Poitrine
Rôtie au four, grillée en tranches, cuite au bouillon ou fumée, la poitrine permet mille recettes. Elle est également utilisée dans la préparation des rillettes.

Travers
Compris dans la longe, ils sont certainement un des morceaux invitant le plus à l'exotisme : travers de porc au caramel pour une incursion dans la cuisine chinoise ou spareribs sucrés et grillés pour goûter aux plaisirs culinaires américains.


Avis aux amateurs!


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hem. "Votre Altesse" n'aurait pas chopé la grosse tête par hasard ?


Non il a chopé le cystercosis ... d'où ses humeurs changeantes

Extrait d'une étude:
"Les chercheurs ont trouvé recemment le plus vieux cas enregistré d'une rare maladie nommé  cystercosis dans le ventre d'une momie du deuxième siècle avant Jesus-Christ. Le Cystercosis, qui provoque de dangereux changement d'humeur et de l'epilepsie, est causé par un parasite intestinal contenu dans le porc cru ou mal cuit"


----------



## quetzalk (3 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ... causé par un parasite intestinal contenu dans le porc cru



Ah ça faut pas croire tout non plus, hein...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça faut pas croire tout non plus, hein...


Ah bon? ... 

http://www.singaporemoms.com/parenting/Cystercosis
http://www.spc.int/rahs/Manual/Porcine/CYSTICERCOSISE.htm
http://rad.usuhs.mil/medpix/radpix.html?mode=single&comebackto=mode=geo_browse&recnum=17


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

Le trône de son Altesse :


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le trône de son Altesse :


Un trône perçé!!!
Pas le bon Duck! .... y a rien pour poser sa tête .... comment veux-tu qu'il s'essuye s'il a les mains occupées
Comment? ... qu'est-ce que tu dis? .... il ne s'essuye pas? .... alors c'est le bon trône 

:love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (4 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? ...



Il fallait un dessin ? 
 
Allez je vous la refais, vous la méritez, j'en ai ri toute la nuit dans mes rêves : 


> - Jo6466 : causé par un parasite intestinal contenu dans le porc *cru*
> 
> - quetzalk77 : Ah ça faut pas *croire*  tout non plus, hein...



ça va là ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Décembre 2005)

mon dieu, ça s'arrange pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu, ça s'arrange pas ! :rateau:


Parce que tu pensais que ça s'arrangerait avec l'âge ?


----------



## quetzalk (4 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu pensais que ça s'arrangerait avec l'âge ?



Ah tiens un modo, j'ai une question technique : dis-moi c'est sûr qu'on risque pas de dérégler vbulletin avec des jeux de mots aussi foireux ???   nan paske je voudrais pas abîmer la machine non plus, hein...  :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un trône perçé!!!
> Pas le bon Duck! .... y a rien pour poser sa tête .... comment veux-tu qu'il s'essuye s'il a les mains occupées
> Comment? ... qu'est-ce que tu dis? .... il ne s'essuye pas? .... alors c'est le bon trône
> 
> :love: :love:



Allons, allons. Son Altesse a des valets pour lui tenir la tête et lui essuyer son auguste popotin.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens un modo, j'ai une question technique : dis-moi c'est sûr qu'on risque pas de dérégler vbulletin avec des jeux de mots aussi foireux ???   nan paske je voudrais pas abîmer la machine non plus, hein...  :rose:



déjà que ton Safari bat de l'aile... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens un modo, j'ai une question technique : dis-moi c'est sûr qu'on risque pas de dérégler vbulletin avec des jeux de mots aussi foireux ???   nan paske je voudrais pas abîmer la machine non plus, hein...  :rose:


Tu sais, Alèm est là depuis les débuts du Forums alors si ça avait dû casser, ce serait déjà fait !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens un modo, j'ai une question technique : dis-moi c'est sûr qu'on risque pas de dérégler vbulletin avec des jeux de mots aussi foireux ???   nan paske je voudrais pas abîmer la machine non plus, hein...  :rose:




jeux de mots, jeux de .......pffffff je trouve pas de rime
en tous cas avec moi sa ne risque rien : je capte que dalle !!!!


----------



## quetzalk (4 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> jeux de mots, jeux de .......pffffff je trouve pas de rime
> en tous cas avec moi sa ne risque rien : je capte que dalle !!!!



Que veux-tu, les jeux de mots laids font les jeux de gens bêtes...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le trône de son Altesse :




Soyons modernes ...  et il a les fesses douillettes en plus parait-il?



 ..............................................


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

C'est moi ou c'est un pC? :mouais:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non mes agneaux*
> cela n'a rien à voir avec le bâton de berger




Je me disais bien...  :rateau:


----------



## danar (5 Décembre 2005)

je l'ai, je l'ai en vrai !
Voir la pièce jointe 7614


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai, je l'ai en vrai !
> Voir la pièce jointe 7614



Il est plus beau en faux!!


----------



## danar (5 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus beau en faux!!



oui mais il n'a pas un ananas qui clignote lui !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il n'a pas un ananas qui clignote lui !





c'est pas un ananas !!!!!     

c'est juste une aureole


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il n'a pas un ananas qui clignote lui !


c'est ce que j'ai dit ... je le préfère en faux c'est à dire en dessin et avec son ananas


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un ananas !!!!!
> 
> c'est juste une aureole


ananas .. omelette ... beignet ... cdrom ... saucisson ... c'est pareil


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un ananas !!!!!
> 
> c'est juste une aureole



C'est marrant ce que tu dis là, j'avais pas tilté avant qu'en vrai, c'est juste le contraire d'en faux ...

En faux, il à une auréole sur les épaules, et la tête sous le bras, en vrai, il a la tête sur les épaules, et les auréoles sous les bras ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ce que tu dis là, j'avais pas tilté avant qu'en vrai, c'est juste le contraire d'en faux ...
> En faux, il à une auréole sur les épaules, et la tête sous le bras, en vrai, il a la tête sur les épaules, et les auréoles sous les bras ! :rateau:




*Tu devrais arrêter  de fumer*
le chichon de ton fils Pascal...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

J'ai bien peur, cher Dupond, que le fiston en question soit passé à quelque chose de plus fort...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu devrais arrêter  de fumer*
> le chichon de ton fils Pascal...



J'ai arrêté de fumer le 11 janvier 1982, et aucun de mes fils (majeurs tous les deux) ne fume quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien peur, cher Dupond, que le fiston en question soit passé à quelque chose de plus fort...



un truc genre colle uhu.
j'ai même connu un mec au tippex.
drrôle de monde.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien peur, cher Dupond, que le fiston en question soit passé à quelque chose de plus fort...



*Je dirais même plus*
cher Dupont, ce monsieur a du fort à se taire, du tort à se faire.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

*Ceci amène notre débat de ce soir*
respirer du trichloréthylène entraine t'il une dégénérescence de l'humour ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un ananas !!!!!
> 
> c'est juste une *areole*




Ahhhh... l'aréole gauche du -purfils-... :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est à dire que faut pas abuser... J'ai moi même eu une période, il y a fort longtemps, mais je n'ai pas de séquelles... :rateau: :hosto: :sick: :bebe: :king: :style:        ... Hum, désolé...:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> un truc genre colle uhu.
> j'ai même connu un mec au tippex.



Aaaah et t'as connu Lulu la Nantaise alors ? :hein:


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci amène notre débat de ce soir*
> respirer du trichloréthylène entraine t'il une dégénérescence de l'humour ?




J'ai plus un penchant pour l'acetone... Le trichlo est mauvais pour l'atmosphere, ca pollue, donc quand il pleut, je suis de mauvaise, humeur :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ceci amène notre débat de ce soir*
> respirer du trichloréthylène entraine t'il une dégénérescence de l'humour ?


Histoire vraie : on avait retrouvé ma voisine dans son garage , assise sur une moto et couchée sur le réservoir dont elle avait enlevé le bouchon .... complètement sonnée ...... elle se shootait à l'essence! ..... dingue cette jeunesse!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

D'un autre côté, ça reste une histoire belge...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je vais préciser un petit détail, afin de mettre fin aux racontars :

s'il y a une chose dont j'ai horreur, c'est de "perdre le contrôle". Par conséquence, l'idée même de me shooter à quoi que ce soit est une hérésie, je vais même ajouter qu'à près de 53 ans, je n'ai *JAMAIS* pris même une simple cuite, d'ailleurs, point de vue alcool, je dois boire par année ce que certains d'entre vous descendent parfois (j'espère pour eux pas "toujours") en moins de deux jours.

Vous pourrez donc noter que ce sont ceux qui "sifflent" plus que moi qui persiflent en cette occurrence, car en ce qui me concerne, la seule addiction à laquelle j'ai succombé, outre le Mac, notre drogue commune à tous ici, concerne un engin muni de deux roues avec un (gros) moteur au milieu.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> la seule addiction à laquelle j'ai succombé, outre le Mac, notre drogue commune à tous ici, concerne un engin muni de deux roues avec un (gros) moteur au milieu.






*Un gros moteur oui*


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais préciser un petit détail, afin de mettre fin aux racontars :
> 
> s'il y a une chose dont j'ai horreur, c'est de "perdre le contrôle". Par conséquence, l'idée même de me shooter à quoi que ce soit est une hérésie, je vais même ajouter qu'à près de 53 ans, je n'ai *JAMAIS* pris même une simple cuite, d'ailleurs, point de vue alcool, je dois boire par année ce que certains d'entre vous descendent parfois (j'espère pour eux pas "toujours") en moins de deux jours.
> 
> Vous pourrez donc noter que ce sont ceux qui "sifflent" plus que moi qui persiflent en cette occurrence, car en ce qui me concerne, la seule addiction à laquelle j'ai succombé, outre le Mac, notre drogue commune à tous ici, concerne un engin muni de deux roues avec un (gros) moteur au milieu.


moi c'est le sex et les champis


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est le sex et les champis


Jamais fais les deux en même temps, c'est comment ?


----------



## dool (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jamais fais les deux en même temps, c'est comment ?



c'est chiant à traiter !


----------



## quetzalk (7 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (...)  la seule addiction à laquelle j'ai succombé, outre le Mac, notre drogue commune à tous ici, concerne un engin muni de deux roues avec un (gros) moteur au milieu.



ça comme ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça comme ?



Pas vraiment, mais celui ci n'est pas mal non plus pour les embouteillages ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2005)

Et ça :






c'est pas mal, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi ? Une tronçonneuse autoportante ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ? Une tronçonneuse autoportante ?



Non. Un truc pour les gros feignants.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

*Pascal est un feignant*
du jeu de mot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Ben, alors, avec un terroriste de la calembredaine comme toi, on devrait bien s'entendre, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2005)

Dupond! Laisse le monsieur, tranquille!! ...


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai toujours pas rencontré Dool pour de la vraie.....snif....


----------



## dool (8 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai toujours pas rencontré Dool pour de la vraie.....snif....



Oui mais tu connais mon secret touâ !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

chieuse ?


----------



## dool (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chieuse ?



Nan ça tout le monde le sais !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

tu m'avais dis de pas le répéter


----------



## tatouille (8 Décembre 2005)




----------



## dool (8 Décembre 2005)

c'est chaton en bas a gauche ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2005)

Avec tatouille sans décompilateur faut ramer !


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

laule....


----------



## krystof (8 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> laule....




lol


----------



## tatouille (8 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec tatouille sans décompilateur faut ramer !



je décompile alors 

mais bon je garantie pas la lisibilité des instructions
le code a été compilé une fois et hop y'a plus les sources


tatouille c'est un trademark


----------



## tatouille (8 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est chaton en bas a gauche ? :mouais:



je n'ai pas trouvé avec un lapin bleu aux yeux rouges

mais j'ai photoshop


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Décembre 2005)

Ma femme a trouvé la solution ... help!!!  ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

*Camarades, Camarades*
Je ne suis que bonté et amour et vous le savez.
Quotidiennement j'½uvre pour un cyber-monde meilleur et vous le savez.

Alors faites part de votre admiration pour -lepurfilsdelasagesse-


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Camarades, Camarades*
> Je ne suis que bonté et amour et vous le savez.
> Quotidiennement j'½uvre pour un cyber-monde meilleur et vous le savez.
> 
> Alors faites part de votre admiration pour -lepurfilsdelasagesse-




kékecé....?.
tiens, j'ai cliqué dessus, mais sans conviction et là....rien....tant pis...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> kékecé....?.
> tiens, j'ai cliqué dessus, mais sans conviction et là....rien....tant pis...



ok, j'ai testé sur moi...et j'ai compris....
pinaise, on se croirai sur Meetic....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'ai testé sur moi...et j'ai compris....
> pinaise, on se croirai sur Meetic....



t'es pas gêné  

Thérèse c'est ma copine à moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'ai testé sur moi...et j'ai compris....
> pinaise, on se croirai sur Meetic....




*Non mais quoi ?*
ça va bien les chevilles ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non mais quoi ?*
> ça va bien les chevilles ?





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Camarades, Camarades*
> Je ne suis que bonté et amour et vous le savez.
> Quotidiennement j'½uvre pour un cyber-monde meilleur et vous le savez.
> 
> Alors faites part de votre admiration pour -lepurfilsdelasagesse-





:mouais: Hum ... En parlant de chevilles ... :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quotidiennement j'½uvre pour un cyber-monde meilleur et vous le savez.
> *


*
j'ai regardé le monde par ma fenêtre ..... ton monde meilleur n'est pas encore arrivé dans ma rue  ôh purfilsdelasagesse!!*


----------

